# Killarney Sauce



## BenCrow

I am trying to find a recipe for a dip called Killarney Sauce which is served with Irish Chips.  If anyone has a recipe, please post it for me.  It may go by another name that I'm not aware of.  It is supposed to be a creamy white, slightly sweat sauce.  Thanks.


----------



## Ishbel

BenCrow said:
			
		

> I am trying to find a recipe for a dip called Killarney Sauce which is served with Irish Chips. If anyone has a recipe, please post it for me. It may go by another name that I'm not aware of. It is supposed to be a creamy white, slightly sweat sauce. Thanks.


 
Sorry, I've never heard of Killarney sauce.  It intrigued me, so I did a quick google - it would seem to be a cream based dipping sauce served with chips (presumably UK/Irish chips=french fries?) in the US.  But, there also appears to be a sweet sauce served with ice-cream which is famous in Killarney in Eire.


----------



## auntdot

Also Googled and it seems it is a not uncommon sauce with chips at least on the pub menus I saw.

It may be a recipe that is so simple and well known that no one bothers to give it.

Had the same thing happen when we had Marie Rose sauce in prawn cocktail in Scotland some eight years ago.  Got back home and could not find the recipe even on the web (there are a few recipes for it now).  Later learned it was basically ketchup and salad cream (closese thing in US is mayo or Miracle Whip).  Some add some cream and maybe worcestershire sauce. But it seemed that everyone just assumed one knew how to make it, maybe like seafood cocktail sauce here.

Would be interested to find out what it is.  It is probably quite tasty.


----------



## BenCrow

I was afraid of that.  It probably is one of those recipes that's so simple nobody bothers to write it down.  I eat it at a local pub and have grown quite fond of it.  If I find the recipe from some other source than this forum, I will be sure to post it for you guys.  I appreciate your interest.


----------



## jennyema

I think I've seen it in bottles here.  Will look at the Irish bakery and at the Irish section of the Stop and Shop.


----------



## Ishbel

Aunt Dot
I think every person who lived through the 60s in the UK learned Marie Rose sauce as a kind of Chinese whisper....    I don't think I've seen it written down, either!

One of the sophisticated dining experiences in the 60s and 70s was a half avocado, with a few (UK style) prawns smothered in Marie Rose sauce.  Or a prawn cocktail.  Lettuce, with prawns and a sprinkling of chili powder...  Ah yes, we knew how to live in those days


----------



## auntdot

Thanks Ishbel.  We like the stuff and make it on occasion.

BenCrow, I think Marie Rose sauce might work with fries until a recipe for Killarney sauce comes along.  Just go light on the ketchup, the color usually is pink (like a rose wine) and not dark.  If I am wrong on this, I'm sure Ishbel will be along to correct me.

Good luck.


----------



## buckytom

a guy named bencrow landed on erin's green isle
he gazed on killarney sauce with rapturous smile
"how can I buy it?" he said to this site
"we'll tell you how", with a smile we replied 

how can you buy all the stars in the skies?
how can you buy two blue irish eyes?
how can you purchase a fond mother's sighs?
how can you buy killarney sauce?

nature bestowed all her gifts with a smile
the salad cream, the worcestershire, the blarney
when you can buy all these wonderful things
then you can buy Killarney sauce


----------



## Ishbel

Hey BT - are you trying to tell us that Killarney sauce is nothing more than salad cream with a little bit of worcester sauce in it?!!    Why, that's nothing more than cheating.... just like Marie Rose sauce!


----------



## buckytom

lol, no. i asked a few friends from fermnagh, dublin, and mayo, and no one's heard of it.


----------



## Ishbel

Hmmm, as I suspected, it's an American invention!  Still, using Killarney is a good marketing ploy, eh?


----------



## BenCrow

I appreciate everyone’s interest and hard work in trying to find the recipe for Killarney Sauce.  I’ve already gotten more response than I was expecting.  Unfortunately, it appears to be one of those recipes, like Auntdot’s  Marie Sauce, that’s too simple to be worth writing down.  I think that I’m just going to have to swallow my pride and ask next time I’m at the restaurant.  I always feel a little self conscious doing such things, but waiters are always looking for ways to get a better tip.  If any of you are ever in the Phoenix, AZ area, be sure to go to Rula Bula located in downtown Tempe, and order Chips and Killarney Sauce followed by Sheppard’s Pie.  They have the best Sheppard’s Pie that I’ve ever tasted.  If I find out the recipe, I will be sure to post it.  Thanks again for all of the help so far.


----------



## karadekoolaid

Ben - if you discover that Killarney Sauce has :
(a) Guiness or
(b) Irish Whiskey

in it - don't post the recipe. Just send me a bucketful!!


----------



## Shunka

BenCrow, I am going down to that area next month. If I have the time I will go by and also see if I can find out how they make the sauce for you.


----------



## BenCrow

*To Shunka*

There are a lot of great restaurants in downtown Tempe and dontown Scottsdale worth checking out.  Rula Bula is the best Irish restaurant that I have been to, but there are also a lot of great sushi restaurants worth checking out (oddly enough).  If you like sushi, I would suggest Stingray in downtown Scottsdale.  Ra is also a really good sushi restaurant with locations in both Tempe and Scottsdale.  You should be able to find directions for all of these places online.  If you have any questions about the Phoenix area, please feel free to ask on this forum.  I have only lived here for about four months, but have done quite a bit of traveling and eating in that time.  I hope that you enjoy your visit, though it is very hot right now.


----------



## Ishbel

There are quite a few shepherd's pie and cottage pie recipes on here - if you use the 'search' facility up on the darkblue strip at the top and type in shepherd's pie you'll find them.  Maybe one of them will be similar to the one you eat in pubs.  Frankly, I've never eaten cottage pie (made with minced beef) or shepherd's pie (ditto lamb) that comes anywhere near home made versions.


----------



## Shunka

Ben, one daughter lives in Mesa and works in Scottsdale. She loves sushi and also Irish fare; I will pass the info on to her. The other daughter (in Laveen) isn’t as adventurous with food.
I’ve lived my whole life in AZ; first 17 years in southeastern AZ, 4-1/2 years in the Phoenix area and the last 25 years up here in northern AZ.


----------



## BenCrow

I have been very impressed with the food since I have moved to Phoenix.  My wife and I have both lived our entire lives between Louisiana and Mississippi, so it's nice to live in a place with so much variety (ie. not everything is deep fried).  It's also nice to have stores with fresh, organic produce for my cooking.  My only complaint would be the lack of variety and the extreme prices of seafood, though I guess we do live in a desert.  The furthest north we have been so far is Sedona, which was beautiful.  We hiked out to the Devil's Bridge which was very impressive.  We are hoping to make it up to Flagstaff soon.  I would like to get up in some higher/cooler elevations.


----------



## Shunka

I lived in (just outside of) Flagstaff for 13 years; it has changed quite a bit from what it was in the early 80s. I don't go there very often now, prefer Prescott. I do know that there used to be some very good places with gourmet cuisine that many would not think of Flagstaff as having. You just have to look past the usual fast food and chain places; downtown (for the most part) has the variety.


----------



## BenCrow

*Success.....perhaps*

The waiter at Rula Bula informed me that Killarney sauce is made of mayo, roasted red peppers, and sugar.  I assume that it also has whipping cream because the sauce is to thin to be comprised mainly of mayo.  I'm going to try to whip some up when I get the chance.  I will post my results, though I'm not even sure that anyone is still looking at this thread.


----------



## buckytom

i am.  

a few of my irish friends that i'd asked about it are now curious as to what it could've been. thanks for keeping us up on this.

they suggested that a mayo based dip, as they'd suspected, is more of a dutch thing, but irish chefs are being trained all over the world now (thanks to the celtic tiger), then returning home with great cuisine. 

irish restaurants and pub grub aren't the same ol' "overcooked meat and boiled everything else" as they once were.




hmmm, or it could be that some guy in arizona decided to come up with a cool name for sweet pepper mayo dip...


----------



## Andy M.

BenCrow said:
			
		

> The waiter at Rula Bula informed me that Killarney sauce is made of mayo, roasted red peppers, and sugar. I assume that it also has whipping cream because the sauce is to thin to be comprised mainly of mayo. I'm going to try to whip some up when I get the chance. I will post my results, though I'm not even sure that anyone is still looking at this thread.


 
Before you think about adding cream to adjust the texture, whip up the other ingredients in a blender and give it a test taste and determine the texture.  You may find it's OK without the cream.


----------



## ChefScotty

Ben, have you eaten at DPOV yet, and if you have what did you make of it?   You will never find people that love what they do more than these guys.   Incredibly talented.

If not, go when it's truffle season.    Ivan goes from table to table and whatever is in front of you at the time will get a big ole pile of truffle shaved onto it.  And I do mean whatever.

They have two kitchens, one above the other.   Neither with A/C.   Insane stuff.


----------



## BenCrow

It's not just the texture that makes me think to use cream.  Their dip just doesn't taste strongly of mayo.  There has got to be something thinning down the flavor.  I have not had a chance to eat at DPOV yet.  To be honest, I didn't even know it existed untill you mentioned it.  I haven't had much of a chance to explore Phoenix proper yet.  Most of our exploring has been in Scottsdale and Tempe.  There is just too much to see around here.  I'll be sure to check DPOV soon.  I'll let you know how the sauce turns out when I have a chance.  Thanks for all of your interest and advice.


----------



## boog

*Hmmm...*

It would seem this is a heavily guarded secret, though I am now fascinated by this as well. 

I have never had Killarney sauce myself but found a recipe commonly served with fish that is mayo, lime juice & chipotle or red peppers. I have no idea if this might be closer to the answer or not...


----------



## boog

*eh?*

It wouldn't by chance be a killarney-type ale or red lager?


----------

